# April 6 roadbikereview ride report and photos



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Alex Wheeler of SVCC


Ken Conley


Al Painter aka 'bikerbert'


Cherubin and Nate


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

The broken pavement of Old Page Mill road


The rise on Alpine Road


Ariel and Emmanuel





Putting the hurt on the Peloton


Nancy


Jerry asking about the lechon


Ken Conley




RFrancisco with his vintage jersey


Amy and Cherubin putting the hurt on Gregg


Rafael after doing an 8 hour mountain bike race the day before


Rafael's Dad - 60 years old and just discovered biking








Thien and his brand new road bike


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

mrs. francois










Derryl with his new Cervelo


Conrad playing with a new 586


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Dave Schafer


Auggie and Emmanuel













Auggie, Roy, the sprint king, and Mike





Jack


Jerry


Mike and Peter









Gregg 'special ' Kato














Rafael and his pops


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Jack and his limited edition Schwinn


Spencer and his Colnago


Nancy


Roy


Spencer, Jerry, Nancy, Cherubin, Jack, Roy, Junior


Cherubin and FC


rfrancisco with a very nice vintage jersey



super handy nashbar bike stands




a rare flite saddle in mint condition








Thien's new bike


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

You guys had way more fun than we did. You were missed BTW.

Glad that Mike, Peter and Derek were able to make it over following the Santa Cruz GTG.. For some reason, we got caught up in the act of having breakfast cocktails.


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

Awesome stuff! Looks like good fun.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

thinkcooper said:


> You guys had way more fun than we did. You were missed BTW.
> 
> Glad that Mike, Peter and Derek were able to make it over following the Santa Cruz GTG.. For some reason, we got caught up in the act of having breakfast cocktails.


Hey Coop. Sorry I missed it. The church nuns would have never forgiven if I missed my kid's first communion. I was going to go to the after party but I couldn't make it work. I got the lowdown from derek though.

fc


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

francois said:


> Hey Coop. Sorry I missed it. The church nuns would have never forgiven if I missed my kid's first communion. I was going to go the after party but I couldn't make it work. I got the lowdown from derek though.
> 
> fc



Awesome pic. 

Yeah, I agree, missing the communion would not have worked at all. There'll be another. The party pictures should be pretty entertaining.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

Looks like a great ride, folks! Sorry I missed it but I will be at the next one for sure.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

thinkcooper said:


> You guys had way more fun than we did. You were missed BTW.
> 
> Glad that Mike, Peter and Derek were able to make it over following the Santa Cruz GTG.. For some reason, we got caught up in the act of having breakfast cocktails.


hah. I may have made it, but I'm pretty sure my legs are toast. I can barely walk up the stairs here. You should have seen me trying walk the trash can (with wheels) down the gentle slope of my driveway.


----------



## NeCrO632 (Mar 5, 2008)

Looking forward to next week's ride down in the South Bay. Had fun today...even if I could barely keep up!


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

Those were great shots! I had a great time today, told my wife it was one the nicest groups of riders I've ridden with in a long time, and that it will be mandatory for her to make the next one.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Another awesome turnout of great people made for a great time out there! It was nice meeting some new faces. We'll have to do it again next month! May 4th, mark your calendars!


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

*April 6 ride*

Hi Francois, Thanks for having a great route for us today. Great pictures and this group is one the friendliest around. See you next week.


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

Good times, as before. It was fun flying the Roadbikereview kit for the first time. Looking forward to flying them again, especially when I get my new bike


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Cruzer2424 said:


> hah. I may have made it, but I'm pretty sure my legs are toast. I can barely walk up the stairs here. You should have seen me trying walk the trash can (with wheels) down the gentle slope of my driveway.


That's right man. You rode hard the day before!

Sweet move at the end of Canada. We were all waiting for the move that would break the peloton.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

rfrancisco said:


> Hi Francois, Thanks for having a great route for us today. Great pictures and this group is one the friendliest around. See you next week.


good to meet you man. Sweet 7-11 jersey!!

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

kwc said:


> Good times, as before. It was fun flying the Roadbikereview kit for the first time. Looking forward to flying them again, especially when I get my new bike


You look faast in that new kit. You will look scary fast with a new bike too.

What's up with all these new Look bikes?

fc


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

francois said:


> What's up with all these new Look bikes?
> 
> fc


Sounds like someone is looking to get a newer Look...


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for the great time! My dad and I had a blast even though we had to drop back on the climbs. It was his first real "group" ride (only been riding a bit over a year). Most of his riding is done on the Bay trail around foster city. He was impressed by speed of the lead group passing on Canada (we missed a turn and ended up in front of the group for a bit).


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

grrrah said:


> Thanks for the great time! My dad and I had a blast even though we had to drop back on the climbs. It was his first real "group" ride (only been riding a bit over a year). Most of his riding is done on the Bay trail around foster city. He was impressed by speed of the lead group passing on Canada (we missed a turn and ended up in front of the group for a bit).


Hey, how old is your Dad? We had a good age spread.

We had someone out there who was 14-years old. He doesn't ride a lot due to baseball but he did the whole ride and loved it.

fc


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

francois said:


> Hey, how old is your Dad? We had a good age spread.
> 
> We had someone out there who was 14-years old. He doesn't ride a lot due to baseball but he did the whole ride and loved it.
> 
> fc


He is turning 60 in 3 weeks. Gonna try to find a metric century to do with him to celebrate.


----------



## onebigbikeboy (Feb 14, 2008)

The ride was super fun. Great shots, Francis.

It was great to meet everyone and I hope to see you again this Sunday at SVCC.

Thanks to Thien for putting it together and for the food afterwards - especially the Toblerone!


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

We're you guys going East on Sand Hill around 11:30 or so? I saw a lot of RBR jerseys. Have to admit, that's one of largest Asian rider groups I've seen in a while. Way to go!


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

oldskoolboarder said:


> We're you guys going East on Sand Hill around 11:30 or so? I saw a lot of RBR jerseys. Have to admit, that's one of largest Asian rider groups I've seen in a while. Way to go!


Yup, that sounds about right. I think there were 3 in my group going up Sand Hill in full kits. The rest of the ride probably had a few more.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Damn! I bummed that I missed this ride. I was at home tending to some saddle sores and watching the rug rats all weekend.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

CrankyMonkey said:


> Damn! I bummed that I missed this ride. I was at home tending to some saddle sores and watching the rug rats all weekend.


:idea: 
Come out for the RoadBikeReview/SVCC southbay ride this sunday!


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

thien said:


> :idea:
> Come out for the RoadBikeReview/SVCC southbay ride this sunday!


I will try and make that. I'm going to be working on building up my Cross-Check this weekend so maybe if I get it finished on Saturday I can pop it's cherry on Sunday.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

onebigbikeboy said:


> The ride was super fun. Great shots, Francis.
> 
> It was great to meet everyone and I hope to see you again this Sunday at SVCC.
> 
> Thanks to Thien for putting it together and for the food afterwards - especially the Toblerone!


Nice huh? And they said you can't take good roadie pics.

I was pretty surprised that I got photos of almost everyone. I saw the ride from the front and the back with the camera dangling from neck!

fc


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

francois said:


> ...with the camera dangling from neck!


that was mucho impressive, btw.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

it was good riding with you guys.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

CoLiKe20 said:


> it was good riding with you guys.


Good riding with you too Ninh! Are you going to come out this sunday for the southbay ride?


----------



## rufus210 (Apr 8, 2008)

francois said:


> Mike and Peter


Man, I've never posted before (just registered 10 minutes ago), only told you my name once (I think?), there's only half my face and my arms in the pics, and yet you still managed to get it right. 

Either I make a weird impression on people, or you're a badass with names :thumbsup:. Awesome ride and thanks for the pics.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

rufus210 said:


> Man, I've never posted before (just registered 10 minutes ago), only told you my name once (I think?), there's only half my face and my arms in the pics, and yet you still managed to get it right.
> 
> Either I make a weird impression on people, or you're a badass with names :thumbsup:. Awesome ride and thanks for the pics.


Good trick huh?

A couple of years ago, I had a bad cycling accident and my friends helped me out. Now I try to make the effort to remember people I ride with.

As for my memory... it's fading fast...

regards,
fc


----------



## Superunleaded (Jun 19, 2006)

Ditto on what Peter said.


rufus210 said:


> you're a badass with names :thumbsup:.





francois said:


> Good trick huh?
> As for my memory... it's fading fast...
> regards,
> fc


Francis, what's the trick? Share it bro since my memory is fading fast too.

-j


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

thien said:


> Good riding with you too Ninh! Are you going to come out this sunday for the southbay ride?


I'm heading to Vegas this weekend. 
I'll see you next week at Sea Otter.
Damn, you're good with remembering names.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

francois said:


> Nice huh? And they said you can't take good roadie pics.
> 
> I was pretty surprised that I got photos of almost everyone. I saw the ride from the front and the back with the camera dangling from neck!
> 
> fc


Hey, at least you weren't trying to ride with an F4s hanging around your neck! Try changing film without stopping...


----------



## givemefive (Jul 27, 2007)

woohoo al reppin the SCU jersey!


----------

